# diagnosis help-code for radiation proctitis?



## Joan Prisco (Sep 23, 2009)

Would anyone  have the code for radiation proctitis? 
thank you


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 23, 2009)

*proctitis*

try 569.49....


----------



## dclark7 (Sep 24, 2009)

You could try 909.2 (late effects of radiation), with 569.49 (proctitis NOS).

Doreen, CPC


----------

